# PRSI and Pensions



## TheRebelRam (2 Feb 2007)

Should pensioners still pay PRSI?
My father has a pension from the Defence Forces but is a pensioner now, should he still be paying PRSI?


----------



## ajapale (2 Feb 2007)

Have a look at this from citizens advice.



> * Information     					*
> 
> In general, all income arising from pensions in Ireland is subject 		  to taxation. This document sets out the way in which pensions and some other 		  social welfare payments are taxed.  [broken link removed]  and social welfare pensions are taxable. Many pensioners do not 		  actually have to pay tax, because their income is too low. Social welfare 		  payments such as  [broken link removed]  are also taxable.
> If your only income is a social welfare pension or payment, you 		  will not have to pay any tax because your income will be below the income tax 		  exemption limits. If you have both an occupational pension and a social welfare 		  pension, you may have to pay tax. Occupational pensions are subject to tax 		  under the PAYE system (the 'Pay-As-You-Earn' System) so the process is the same 		  as that applied when you were being paid your salary.
> ...


----------



## TheRebelRam (2 Feb 2007)

Thanks for that.......


----------



## ajapale (2 Feb 2007)

Just on a point of interest: is your father over 65/66? It is possible to be a _pensioner_ at an earlier age especially in from the defence forces.


----------



## Guest127 (6 Feb 2007)

the original questin was prsi. The 2% health levy ( tax by any other name)  might still be payable on the defence forces pension.


----------



## TheRebelRam (12 Feb 2007)

ajapale said:


> Just on a point of interest: is your father over 65/66? It is possible to be a _pensioner_ at an earlier age especially in from the defence forces.


He is 66 but has had his defence force pension for the past 25 years, he has retired from his second job but still is paying PRSI according to his pension slip.


----------

